# ECHO or Tanaka



## muskrats (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm looking in to getting a 14" chainsaw for cutting firewood. I been looking at both Echo and Tanaka Chainsaw. Anyone have any reviews or any thing to say about either one or a suggestion on a nice small saw? I'm going towards a top handle saw. My dad has a old Homelite XL that works really nice for trimming off the branches.


----------



## zogger (Feb 26, 2011)

*If it is not sold*



muskrats said:


> Hi everyone. I'm looking in to getting a 14" chainsaw for cutting firewood. I been looking at both Echo and Tanaka Chainsaw. Anyone have any reviews or any thing to say about either one or a suggestion on a nice small saw? I'm going towards a top handle saw. My dad has a old Homelite XL that works really nice for trimming off the branches.



If it isn't sold, a member here in the classifieds has an echo tophandle for 150 bucks, which is fair. Although I wouldn't personally want to use a small tophandle for all my firewood gathering, unless my needs were small per year, and I did a lot of pruning and used the pruning chunks for my firewood, then that would be acceptable, a "dual purpose" saw.

http://www.arboristsite.com/classifieds.php?do=viewitem&itemid=300

With that said, I have cut a LOT of firewood with 30 something cc sized saws,(all I owned or used for years, sharp chain makes all the difference) including a similar homie to the one you mentioned, and lately, a lot of wood with a husky 137 rear handle which is only 36ccs.

Both brands you indicate interest in have very good consumer warranties for home owner use when bought new at a legit dealer, so I guess just look at your wallet and check your area for good dealer support, as either one you would want setup by the dealer first (tuned rich), then after breakin period, take it back to get it retuned again (after several tanks run through it).

I use a larger echo (60ccs) for bigger wood, and I like it a lot, I also own a real good tanaka string trimmer. Both are excellent and have decent engines and start as easy as it gets. The tanaka blew me away as it will start on a single SLOW pull, you don't even have to yank it fast. But, my larger echo starts real easy, even without using the decompression valve. So..proly a wash there. Both run just great, with no huge premium you would have to pay to get one of the pricier Scandinavian or German models...I cut a lot, but not all day every day, so I really don't need to spend double on a top of the line ultra premium saw.

But, I have no experience with the Tanaka saws, and they also tend to be a bit more pricey than similar Echos. 

If you are on the fence about it and might think at looking for a larger rear handle saw for general purpose firewood, in very close to new condition, but at a discount, I think the refurbished or used huskys you can find online and around, like at tractor supply, offer a lot of cutting for a cheap price.

Just depends, your budget, what you are cutting a lot of, etc. Don't get too little or cheap of a saw for your needs, but no reason to get too much either. I'm not one of those guys who will tell you to get a thousand buck 70cc saw to cut two cords a year and cleanup a few branches out of the yard...


----------



## muskrats (Feb 26, 2011)

I have bigger saws just bought a Makita 510 I also have a Dolmar 116 and a husk rancher 55. I like the smaller saws for cutting off smaller branches. It saves on your arms when cutting all day.


----------



## WillBrayJr (Feb 26, 2011)

muskrats said:


> I have bigger saws just bought a Makita 510 I also have a Dolmar 116 and a husk rancher 55. I like the smaller saws for cutting off smaller branches. It saves on your arms when cutting all day.


 
If that's the case then check out the Makita Top Handle model at Makita Tools | Makita Power Tools | Makita at CPO I checked yesterday and they were $190 and I think the retailer has free shipping.


----------



## lego1970 (Feb 26, 2011)

Some of the top handle echo's I've had, The 340t and 360t? (not sure on nomenclature) have a rubber boot that goes from the carb to the engine that has a tendency to tear. If you get one of those saws be sure not to yank on the handle very hard if you get your bar stuck or it will tear that boot. When that happens the saw will run fine one minute then when you put pressure on the handle a certian way it will open up that tear and kill the motor. Likewise with the handles rubber vibration isolation pieces, they didn't last long. I think they have fixed that boot and isolation pieces because the saw I bought last year has not had that issue. Also, recently when I went to get another boot for my older saw I noticed that they changed out the replacement pieces part number and the boot felt a lot more robost, so maybe they fixed that as well. The saw is also a little heavy feeling for a top
handle. The older CS3000 which I think they still sell is pretty good little saw but 
the carbs are a little finicky, especially when the filter gets dirty which is quite often because the filter is right next to the bar. Aside from those issues they are decent little saws. I have no experience with the Tanaka. Good luck.


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 26, 2011)

While tanaka makes a pretty good product, parts are a bear to get. It took over 3 months for some parts to show up for a blower I have. Plus, there always seems to be rumors about them dropping out of the US market.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Feb 26, 2011)

get an echo cs 370 and put a 14" bar and chain on it... i use one my self ... very nice set up for cutting.... has adjustable oiler.. the cs 310 does not! the 310 lacks some power... you can usually pick one up new on feebay for less then $200.00
i would not recommend a top handle unless you are tree trimming... if for firewood use a rear handle it has better stability....i run two cs370's one 16' one 14" i love the 14" the 16" feels more sluggish. but is still new so it should come around in another five tankfuls...but be aware that if purchased from feebay it holds no warranty.. buy from local dealer and it has five years..read the fine print on the warranty it is only to original purchaser...


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Feb 27, 2011)

Can not comment on Tanaka

But every year I keep seeing more and more 20 to 30 year old Echos running strong. My neighbor keeps saying he wants to get a new top handle when his 20+ year Echo finally dies. Funny thing is he's been saying that for 10 years.

Echo saws are not the lightest, most advanced, most prized, but if given minimal care they are reliable and last forever.

Take Care


----------



## ShermanC (Feb 27, 2011)

*Echo top-handle vs. Tanaka top-handle saws*

I have had four Echo top-handle saws bu tone Tanka CS-3301. I have three more Echo's on the shop shelf to rebuild when I take the time or get in the mood. They are durable and parts are everywhere. Dealers are established companies and so they are tops with me.

Living in Florida I fished with a Tanaka trolling motor bought at Sears..couldn't beat it! But my Tanaka CS-3301 chainsaw came new for $250 from DR Power in Vermont, Feb. 23, 2009. Last year, after 135 hours on it, I goofed and ran over it...thought I moved it far enough away from the truck. That stupid move broke the handle and case so I wrote Tanaka to ask where to buy a case but they never answered the letter. Meanwhile I tried the CS-3401 and didn't like it as much as the lighter model.

If the money difference is close I'd pick Echo.


----------



## brokenbudget (Feb 27, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> While tanaka makes a pretty good product, parts are a bear to get. It took over 3 months for some parts to show up for a blower I have. Plus, there always seems to be rumors about them dropping out of the US market.


 
thats always been the case for parts with them. and they've been talking about pulling out of here for almost 20 years. too bad, their stuff isn't bad.


----------



## ShermanC (Mar 1, 2011)

*I appreciate you Barry*

As time has passed on my unanswered letter I gave up on Tanaka and rebuilding the saw I ran over. It WAS a great saw. Now, with your information, there is hope at the end of this tunnel. Man thanks!

BTW, if you like a true story about hope at the end of the tunnel look up the topic Stumphouse Tunnel in western North Carolina near Asheville. I went there once and could not believe how the project ended incomplete. I think the tunnel was recently made a state monument or state park.


----------

